# Mosport Lapping Day - May 6



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

This is an invitation to join a lapping day at the Driver Development Track at Mosport. This is located outside of Bowmanville, Ontario and is about 160 miles from Buffalo. It is being organized by two guys from the sr20forum. If you'd like more details check out this link http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=174220


----------

